# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  A revival

## nqwDE

a revival of the Lucid Dreaming Book Project.

I'm the sole proprietor of a small publishing company call Astral Publishing. We mainly sell books on metaphysics, spirituality and things of this nature. I'm looking for authors to collaborate and write a book on Lucid Dreaming. I'll publish it, and i'll split any profits between the authors. If anyone is interested please post.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Could you offer some more information about Astral Publishing please? where is it located, what are the names of some credited material (with ISBN#'s) and what is your pricing?

----------


## Jabre

Well, good luck with the book.

----------


## Rozollo

> a revival of the Lucid Dreaming Book Project.
> 
> I'm the sole proprietor of a small publishing company call Astral Publishing. We mainly sell books on metaphysics, spirituality and things of this nature. I'm looking for authors to collaborate and write a book on Lucid Dreaming. I'll publish it, and i'll split any profits between the authors. If anyone is interested please post.



I wrote a lucid dreaming book for my brother, who is about 12, and he loved it. Right now, I am revising it for the sake of making it something publishable, but each chapter starts with a short story about Jeffy, a kid who is going to lucid dreaming camp, paralleling the lesson that follows. Each lesson is followed by journal pages with exercise prompts.

----------


## Sageous

> Could you offer some more information about Astral Publishing please? where is it located, what are the names of some credited material (with ISBN#'s) and what is your pricing?



Seriously, *TraceFleeman;* could you?

Thanks!

----------


## nqwDE

Sorry, I was inactive for a bit. We don't use ISBN#'s because we don't sell books - we have a strict belief that information itself is free, and selling books (unless of course, it's a novel or such, which we don't publish) for a profit is a bit evil, to keep information away from the masses. However, all of our publications are released under a license to insure that they are properly attributed.

We exist to publish theories and things that need to be in the public, and no kept from the masses.

----------


## Sageous

Okay then... thanks for sharing, and, as a writer who also needs to eat, have a good time with that.

----------


## JoannaB

What exactly would then be the benefit of publishing through your company as opposed to just online on dreamviews? If authors do not get paid for effort they are less likely to put in as much effort. Dreamviews is a way to write something about lucid dreaming available to the public for free.

----------


## Sageous

Seriously, TraceFleeman:

Aside from the fact that you really need to compensate tradesmen for their craft (just curious: do you also refuse to pay auto mechanics and plumbers, and turn down pay for your own job?), you do realize that books are distributed by being _sold_, even online, and ISBN's are the tool for distribution? It's not evil when there is a fair exchange involved, BTW.

Self-publishing a book and listing it only on your website is not a plan for reaching the masses, either; in fact, I would argue that doing what you plan is an excellent way to keep information _from_ the masses.

Rant over.  Again, good luck, and advance condolences to any writers who may choose to lock themselves in your virtual closet. For free.

----------


## Rozollo

That's why I think if we do this we should use Kindle. If our goal here is just to spread information, use all proceeds from a $0.99 sale for advertising this to hell and back.

----------


## Sageous

Not a bad idea.

I think we may have lost our publisher, though...

----------

